

Weblog Project: Extracting Posts As Plain Text Files - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2011/5/26/weblog-project-extracting-posts-as-plain-text-files.html

======
tilt
Here is how I solved a similar problem (project on Github included):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2576266>

